# Modafinil??



## newby (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anyone help me with advice or experiences with this medication.

I have been on this now for 3 weeks...

For the first two weeks I took 100mg each day and the results were amazing... I really did feel 'normal' again.... Whislt i say I felt normal I was very aware of how I was feeling (understandably I think) and was quite paranoid as to how I was acting - cocerned if I was being too loud, too much too friendly - after years and years of isolation btoh at work and sociably.... anyway this is a minor thing.. and things in general were good....

Until on sat - when (as usual for no apparent reason) I started to feel 'dp'ed again...

since then I have felt the same - dped to the extreme.

This morning - I knew I couldnt go back to feeling like this at work so I decided to play doctor and increase my dosage o 200mg... which logically made sense...

I now defo feel a bit more normal again and am planning to continue taking 200mg for the time bein - which my doc has said is a good idea....

Things is - I am so worried that this is gonna turn out like all the other meds I have ever taken and eventually regardless of the dose it will stop working and i will have to o on to something else...

I am just wondering if anyone - no matter how good or bad their esperience - could reply to me and let me know how they got on with this med... and if anyone has any info on tolerance issues etc... that would be hugely appreciated...

Thanks guys.....

Newbs xxx


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

The Navy replaced their dextroamphetamine go-pills with modafinil. That is some serious isht. Have fun with it, man. I've never heard of it being used for DP, though.


----------



## newby (Jan 19, 2009)

its pretty insane stuff - not sure if I would recommend it - prob good for the short term but most of the time feel like my thoughts are going at 100 miles an hour.... sometimes goodsometimes bad....


----------

